# Trailer Music Mixing - An Orchestral Music Mixing Course



## Joël Dollié (Feb 2, 2019)

Hello Everyone!

My name is Joël Dollié. Some of you might know me as the author of the "*Mixing Modern Orchestral Music*" E-book.

I am happy to announce the release of my new product : "Trailer Music Mixing"

This course was designed to be a fully fledged orchestral music mixing course, with a twist on trailer music. There are currently over 13 hours of video content, many text lessons, and more to come.

My goal with this product is to reveal everything i know about orchestral mixing, from mixing sample libaries to live recordings.
The way i structured this course is that you will begin by watching a series of introductory videos which tackle all the important theory concepts of orchestral mixing, such as spectral balance, how to pan "pre panned" libraries, understanding compression for big drums and hits, *but also in depth techniques* which i like to use : (adding space with ER, "panned reverbs", "parallel halls", using multiband compression while mixing for resonance control, etc.)

Once you have watched these videos, the next step is the mix deconstructions, which really show all of these concepts in the context of a whole piece. I go through every single track and show my processing while explaining why i did it. There are currently 4 deconstructions (3 trailer tracks, including the mix deconstruction for a mixing exercise i created for the course), and a "film score" type cue which was recorded in Budapest. A 5th one will be added at the end of febuary, which will focus more on synths (Mix deconstruction of a custom hybrid trailer track for an upcoming trailer for "The Division 2")

After that, there are a series of text ressources. Some of them explore in-depth topics and some of them recap important concepts that were seen in the videos.

By taking this course, you will also have access to a closed facebook group, where you can post your mixes and get feedback from me and the other students. Remember that mixing isn't something that can be learnt quickly, even if you know all the theory, so getting feedback is very important.

If all of that sounds like something that could interest you, please check out the full curriculum:

https://joel-dollie.teachable.com/p/trailer-music-mixing

The course is priced at 299$

Feel free to check out some of my latest work on my website as well : https://joeldolliemixing.com/

Thank you for reading !

Joël

PS: I started a new weekly series of quick "orchestral mixing tips" which you might enjoy :


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 2, 2019)

Hi

What trailers has your music been featured in?


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 2, 2019)

I was curious too. Here is a few samples I found on his channel:







His channel : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkFQazrtOcf6f6q9lPSF0KQ/videos

Cheers!


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 2, 2019)

And a review (of sort) by @donbodin .

https://www.samplelibraryreview.com...ing-orchestral-post-production-online-course/


----------



## Joël Dollié (Feb 2, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> I was curious too. Here is a few samples I found on his channel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for linking 

However, these are pretty old and not representative of my current mixing. I have learnt a lot since. I recommend checking the audio examples on my website to get a better idea: https://joeldolliemixing.com/

Cheers 

PS: I would also want to mention that this SampleLibraryReview article was written before my departure from Trailer Music Academy. The course is now managed by myself on my own platform : https://joel-dollie.teachable.com/p/home


----------



## Joël Dollié (Feb 2, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> Hi
> 
> What trailers has your music been featured in?



Hello ! 

None yet. I am definitely not a full-time trailer composer - nor am i trying to be. I don't compose a lot trailer music myself (except a few tracks for Cavalry Music from time to time.) One of them, which I composed with a friend who also produces tracks for Cavalry is actually a mix deconstruction in my course which you can check out here. * *

Like many mixing engineers, I started with "epic music" composition (just for fun), but I quickly focused on mixing, because I realized that it was my true passion, and for the past few years that is what I have been focusing 100% of my attention on.

With that said, I mix and master trailer music for various professional trailer composers and publishers (Brooke Mitchell, Andrew Skipper, Daniel Beijbom, James minas...) and I am very familiar with the genre.

Orchestral Mixing naturally became my speciality as it is what I started with. I do mix a lot of library/production music, but i've done anything from classical (Mozart Symphonies by the budapest orchestra) to solo orchestral music artists like Simon Khorolskiy to Trailer and production music.

Feel free to check out some of my recent work here : https://joeldolliemixing.com/

Cheers!


----------



## tiago (Feb 2, 2019)

I have known Joel for years now and I can absolutely attest to his great skills, talent and professionalism.


----------

